# Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang



## Saarsprung (14. September 2014)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mich seit 2 Wochen wieder mit dem Angeln..
Mein 12 Jähriger hat mich wieder angesteckt, habe IHM ne neue Stange im Fachgeschäft empfehlen lassen :k
Nachdem wir uns 2 Tage an unseren Vereins Weihern haben zerstechen lassen, gings heute wieder runter an die Saar, noch zwei Nachbarjungs dabei und alle Mann Blinkern.. War eigentlich ne tolle Sache, ein 50iger Döbel und 2 Barsche, alle waren zufrieden, ausser ich, da der Döbel auf den Grill sollte, die anderen Jungs essen aber gar keinen Fisch, haben ein Bild gemacht und Ihn wieder eingesetzt..

Egal, ich habe inzwischen alles Equipment aus der Familie mal zusammengefasst und sauber gemacht, alle alten Vorfächer sind endsorgt, einige waren bestimmt 30jahre alt...

Müssten jetzt so 8-10 Rollenstangen und 4 Stippruten sein, nächste Woche werden bei 4 Rollen noch die Schnüre getauscht...

Welches Gewässer würdet Ihr um den Kids das Angeln beizubringen/näherzubringen bevorzugen?
Brauche ja selber noch Hilfe 

An der Saar? Muss ich mich selber durchschlagen, ich habe vor 30 jahren kurz mal geangelt.... Dort gibts aber kaum Stechmücken 

An den Weihern? Stechmücken ohne Ende, die Kids verlieren nach ner Zeit die Geduld und gehen wieder auf kleine Barsche... Ist derzeit das einzige was sie dort gefangen haben..

Meine ganzen Ruten und Rollen werde ich mal mit zu meinem Fachhändler nehmen, der wird mir schon die passende Kombi empfehlen. 

Habe mir schon mal vorgenommen regelmässig mal die Angler an der Saar zu besuchen um etwas auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen.. Dort habe ich heute schon mal was von den Schwarzmeergrindeln gehört....

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Servus, Mettlacher. Ich habe gut 25 J in SBG verbracht, also nicht weit von dir, und die Saar kenne ich schon seit etwa 20 J  Das mit den Grundeln stimmt, die sind echt eine Plage. Beim Angeln kannst du die kleinen Grundeln schon zu hunderten im flachen Uferwasser antreffen. Speziell fische ich an der Saar in dem Abschnitt von Konz bis Saarhölzbach. Zielfische sind Barsche, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel und der Hecht auch in letzter Zeit immer wieder. Darf ich fragen- an welche Weiher geht ihr den so? ASV mettlach? MZGer Verein? Und welchen Abschnitt der Saar befischt ihr? Dass ihr gerade an den Weihern nichts gefangen habt, wundert mich- dürfte doch vom besatz her besser sein als die Saar? bis bald vlt, Mfg Jens


----------



## maflomi01 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

für Kids ist es das beste wenn du an einen Fopu gehst , da ist gut Fisch drin es gibt eigentlich keinen Tag wo es nicht klappt somit wird den Kids nicht so schnell langweilig (nichts ist schlimmer als Kids denen Langweilig ist) , und Forellen aus dem Fopu sind auch Lecker .


----------



## Saarsprung (16. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hallo,

Ja Forellenteich habe ich als Plan "C" auch im Auge..
Aber derzeit fangen die Kids mit dem Blinker doch noch ein paar Barsche, die sind immerhinn 3-4 mal so gross wie die die Kids im Weiher des Schwemlinger/Besseringer Verein gefangen hatten..

Ich verstehe es auch nicht so recht, in den Weihern haben wir noch nichts für den Grill gefangen...
Wir sind aus Dreisbach, deswegen wird hallt die Strecke bis in die Saarschleife befischt..
Zu Fuss ist halt mit der Spinnrute doch noch einfacher als bis zu den Weihern zu fahren.

Mir wurde vom Verein auch abgeraten an der Saar anzufangen...
Gerade um am Anfang auch mal was zu fangen#q
Nur, an der Saar geht derzeit wenigstens etwas... Auch ohne Autan #6

Derzeit kommen wir mit Blinkern besser als mit Maden oder Mais klar.
Ich will am WE auch mal wieder im Vereinshaus vorbeischauen, evtl. machen wir ja doch was Grundlegendes falsch.

Mal schauen, ich will am Wochenende auch mal ne Grundrute mit Köderfisch in die Saar werfen , habe ich mangels Zeit und Montur noch nicht gemacht, habe mal bei den anderen Anglern an der Saar nachgefragt welches Grundblei... Ich hatte einfach wegen der Wasserbausteine am Ufer zu viel Angst vor Hängern.. Scheint aber kein grosses Thema zu sein.

Wie sinnvoll ist eigentlich Anfüttern auf Raubfische in der Saar? Hat ja hier nicht die stärkste Strömung...
Mir gehts halt auch darum Abends mal noch für 2 Stunden an Wasser zu gehen, sind für uns nur 800 Meter..

Ich lese mich derzeit auch in die passenden Döbelköder ein, die scheinen ja alles zu fressen, wenn sie Lust haben. Da muss ich noch einiges durchtesten, an meinem alten Equipment wirds wohl nicht liegen.
Kann ich mit der Stipp auch auf grosse Döbel gehen?
Muss wohl die Schnur etwas dicker sein?

Habe mir heute auch mal ein paar neue Wurfruten angeschaut, ich überlege doch mir ne 3,5 Meter anzuschaffen die besser in der Hand liegt, die 3.5 Meter Karpfenstange die ich habe ist super, aber die Griffaufteilung ist zum Blinker nicht so glücklich..
Die 3,5 sind aber passend um übers Kraut zu kommen..

Ich habe eigentlich alte Rollen genug, macht es für nen "Anfänger" Sinn mal ne geflochtene Schnur zu testen, soll sich ja besser werfen lassen.


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Anfüttern macht beim Ansitzen auf jeden Fall Sinn. Du kannst Fischfetzen nehmen, kannst aber auch mit normalem Futter Friedfische anlocken. Die Räuber finden sich dann auch oft ein.
Beim Spinnfischen ist geflochtene Schnur top. Du kannst weiter werfen und die schnur hat keine Dehnung, so hast du direkten Kontakt zu Köder und Fisch und kannst den Anhieb gut setzen. 
Fischt du mit einer 3m Karpfenrute mit Blinker? Das wäre subopimal, nimm dafür lieber eine Spinnrute.


----------



## Saarsprung (18. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hallo,

Ok, das mit dem Anfüttern dacht ich auch schon fast , werde mir ne Stelle ausmachen an der wir halt öfter mal vorbeischauen.
Die Bezeichnung der Karpfenrute gebe ich am WE auch mal durch, steht was von carp- tralalla drauf. Die ist aber eigentlich recht gut, die Griffaufteilung nervt mich halt. Evtl. teste ich auch mal ne geflochtene Schnur, habe nur gelesen das die recht empfindlich wegen Steinen usw. Ist.  Mit der Wurfweite komme ich im Moment eigentlich klar,  naja, ansonsten könnte ich schon mal bis vors andere Ufer werfen 
Muss ja nicht alles auf einmal sein.
Ich habe ja auch ganz andere Ansprüche, da noch der alte Bestand da ist...
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Also wie alt sind die Kids denn ????ich hab mit 3 Jahren angefangen in der Donau zu fischen und das mit Oma und bambusrute, und was hab ich gefangen ?????sehr viel denn ich bin in ein Alarm rein und  meine Oma hat kurzer hand haverflocken reingeworfen.was fing ich rotaugen kleine schleien usw. Mit was??? Made und Brot.jeder sollte sich erst mal mit den kleineren messen


----------



## Saarsprung (18. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hallo, meiner iss 12 die Nachbarjungs sind 12-13, wegen der Kids bin ich ja auch schon froh noch etwas alters Equipment zu haben, war früher halt alles noch etwas robuster...


----------



## Saarsprung (18. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hallo,

Habe mal wegen der Typenbezeichnungen nachgeschaut.

Ich nutzte derzeit eine Trabucco Pro Carp 13' L=3,9, TC 3lbs, CP 30-100gr mit einer neuen Fox Diabolo 350S zum Blinkern.
Aufgezogen ist eine 0.35 er Mono.
Vorher hatte ich diese Rolle auf einer Silstar MX 3505-270 auf der ist noch angegeben sec. 2, L=2.70, Action A40-80.

Die Silstar hat zwar besser in der Hand gelegen, mit der Trabucco klappts mit dem werfen einfach besser.

Die neue Rolle hatte ich mir gekauft, da Seewasserfest und nächstes Jahr will ich beim Campen am Mittelmeer auch was mitnehmen.

An Rollen habe ich noch zur Verfügung:
Je eine Daiwa ASA in 2055 und 1055 sind einmal auf alten Karpfenstange mit Grundmontur und einmal auf einer kleinen Steckrute zum Blinkern für meinen Sohn.

Eine Shakespeare Ambidex 2400
Eine Daiwa SF2050T auf der aber noch keine neue Schnur ist.

Desweiteren sind auch noch zwei Eurostar VIP 40 vorhanden.

Soll ich da Rollentechnisch was wesentliches umbauen?
Ich dachte halt auf ne neue Wurfrute die Daiwa 2050T oder meine neue Fox draufzumachen, evtl halt auch mal ne Spule geflochtene Schur zu testen, aber erstmal mit normaler Mono.

Ich komme jetzt schon bis zur Flussmitte, ob ich auf die andere Seite will denke ich eher nicht  
Die 3,5 bis 4 Meter sind schon OK um hier vernünftig übers Kraut zu kommen und am Ufer hoch und runter zu werfen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Die Fox Rolle sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus. 
Bei den ruten finde ich eine Karpfenrute zum Spinnen nicht so pralle. Aber mach erstmal deine Erfahrungen, wenn du mit dem Equipment klar kommst, brauchst du dir nix Neues zu kaufen. Ansonsten eine vernünftige Spinnrute besorgen. Am Besten 3 Meter oder mehr, wenn bei dir so viel Kraut, bzw grosse Steine sind. Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen


----------



## Saarsprung (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Ja danke mal,

Treffe mich am Samstag evtl. mit nem Freund am Wasser, der hat ne 500 Euro Spinn kombi.. Werd die mal über den Fluss werfen und schauen wie der Unterschied ist 

Ja mit den Steinen und dem Kraut nervt schon , habe am Samstag mal ne Grundbleimontur getestet... War froh das ich den Krempel wieder an Land hatte und nur die 10 Meter Schnur abschneiden durfte..

Wurde aber heute aufm Amt erst mal ausgebremst, "Ähh.. Polizeischein von 83??? Neuausstellen? Ohne Sportfischerprüfung... Hatten wir ja noch nie...Da müssen wir uns erst mal schlau machen"
Die sind ja mal hart drauf heut!!

Werde als "Praktikant" keine 1-200 Eus in ne neue Rute stecken..da gehe ich eher noch ne Zeit an Privatweiher, oder nach Frankreich...



Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hallo,

Habe mich doch dazu durchgerungen mein Angelequippment etwas aufzufrischen...
Habe nem Kumpel sein Restequipment abgekauft, waren 3 schöne Spinnruten dabei, habe die 270iger Shimano Aspire MH mit der Shimano Twinn Power 2500XT-RA bestückt, werde die Woche mal schauen wie sich ne geflochtene anfühlt.
Die 2te Aspire, ne 240iger geht an Weihnachten ans Söhnchen, der wird baff sein...

War noch ne 330iger Shimano, ne Stellrute und ne Matchrute dabei.. Er war wohl Shimano Freak, war wohl alles eher Oberklasse#6.

Ich glaube aber nicht wirklich daran das die Fische jetzt besser beissen:q

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Ach, das wird schon  Habe auch vor ein paar Jahren wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen und je mehr man fischt, um so mehr Erfahrung bekommt man und fängt dann auch regelmäßig seine Fische. Zudem kann man sich im Netz recht gut informieren, was früher ja so nicht möglich war. 

Glückwunsch zu deinen Shimano Ruten. Das ist alles hochwertiges Zeug. Da wirst du sicher deinen Spass dran haben. Jetzt noch ne Geflochtene auf die Spule(schön mit mono unterfüttern) und ab geht's :m Nach den ersten Würfen wirst du dich wundern, was das für ein Unterschied zur Mono ist.

Wenn du da noch hilfe brauchst wegen Schnurstärke, Hersteller usw. kannst dich gerne melden


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Nö Nö:l die ist schon mit ner geflochtenen bestückt|supergri|supergri

Werd wohl die Woche noch ans Wasser müssen... Bin schon gespannt wie das ist Waren auch noch ca. 40 Wobler dabei... Die sind vor 30 jahren als ich anfing gerade rausgekommen..

Werd wohl am Samstag auch zu unserer Fischerhütte fahren müssen, die sollen mir erst mal genau erklären was ich mit ner Match Rute/Rolle und ner Banana Rute machen soll, evtl. Kann ich ja was tauschen..

Werd hier auch nicht fertig mit lesen

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Pass nur auf, dass die Wobbler nicht gleich abreissen (Lauftiefe beachten). Und viel Erfolg mit deinem neuen Zeug. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Habe erst mal nen Blinker drann...

Ich dachte das auf Grund laufen würde ich bei einer geflochtenen viel besser spüren?

Wollte mit den Woblern auch erst mal an unsere Vereinsweiher... Denke an den Kiesweihern gibts weniger Hänger als in Saarbett für mich..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Das mit dem Grund ist eher beim Gummifisch der Fall. Bei steinigem Boden kann man in der Rute spüren, wenn der Kopf den Grund berührt. Dann wieder 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen und wieder auf den Grund sinken lassen. Das ist die sogenannte "Faulenzermethode" und wird zum Zanderangeln genutzt 
Du hast mit der geflochtenen aber eine wesentlich bessere Rückmeldung. Die Bisse kriegt man sofort mit und kann direkt den Anhieb setzen.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*



> Wenn du da noch hilfe brauchst wegen Schnurstärke, Hersteller usw. kannst dich gerne melden



War heute mal mit nem zu grossen Wobbler an der Saar, habe leider eben erst nachgeschaut war zu schwer für die Spinnrute, haben alle 3, 15-40gr, denke die Wobler die ich drann hatte hatten bestimmt 60-70gr...
Naja werd die Tage mal die kleineren testen..

Welche Rollen würdet ihr für die Spinnruten empfehlen?
Eine neue ne Fox Diabolo 350S, die kann ich doch gut auf eine der Spinnruten draufmachen?
Ansonsten fehlt mir noch eine Rolle für die Antares..  Hatte an 100 Eus max gedacht..aber gerne auch was gebrauchtes..
Kumpel hatte mir natürlich zu ner Shimano Aero Spinning Fa 4000 geraten, gefällt mir optisch nicht so recht..


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Meinst du die hier: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Diablo-3...res-Shop-/301247808040?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Die kannst du auf jeden Fall nehmen. Kauf dir doch eine schöne Shimano Rolle für die Antares. Wenn's nicht so teuer sein soll ne Spro oder Penn Rolle evtl. #6


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Habe mir gestern sagen lassen das die Antares keine Spinnstange sondern ne feederrute ist... Naja mal schauen. Genau das ist die Rolle, habe mir inzwischen ne Ersatzspule bestellt um ne geflochtene draufzumachen.
Evtl. bring ich mir nächste Woche aus Japan ein Urlaubsandenken mit[emoji56], ansonsten was günstiges, habe gesehen dad mein kleiner wenn er nen Hänger hat... Voll die Rolle beansprucht, wenn er ne geflochtene draufbekommt hällt die Rolle nicht lange... Kanns ja auch nicht in Ihn prügeln[emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

In Japan kannst du bestimmt gute Rollen kaufen. Kann gut sein, dass sie dort billiger sind, aber ich weiss es nicht genau #c

Das mit den Hängern lösen musste ihm zeigen. Dass kriegt er schon hin, ansonsten halt erst mal mit mono angeln lassen 

Hast du evtl einen Link für die Antares? Weiss nicht genau welche Ausführung das sein soll.


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Sorry, habe lange gesucht finde keinen Link..

Ist eine Antares 330 MH Wurfgewicht ist mit 15-40gr. angegeben...

Das mit dem zeigen ist klar... welcher 12 jährige hört auf den Papa?
Er hat jetzt erst 2 mal mit der neuen Stange angeln dürfen, habs Ihm erklärt wie ich es mache... selber habe ich nacher anders gesagt bekommen, denke aber um das 5-6 mal um den Rollenstock zu wickeln und dann gerade ziehen OK ist.... wer hat schon gerade nen Stock da..

Mono ist klar, deswegen ist seine Spule ja nur noch 3/4 voll 

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Also bei ner Feederrute müssten ja eigentlich mehrere Spitzen dabei sein. Kannst ja mal auf die Rute gucken und die genaue Bezeichnung raussuchen.


----------



## Cormoraner (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Die Antares ist ne Spinnrute, ganz klar. Eine recht hochwertige sogar, kostet um 300€ wenn wir von der selben reden.

Feederruten erkennst du an den abnehmbaren Spitzen die je nach Unzen auch sehr weich sind bzw. biegsam. Die Spitzenringe sind meist auch recht micro um die Bisserkennun zu erleichtern. Zudem sind diese auch meist um 3,90m und länger.


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Danke Cormo., hätte mir den Wolf gesucht/erklärt.. Iss 2teilig, MH für mittelhart.
Wenn ihr das so bestätigt werde ich sie dich mal mit ner geflochtenen Schnur testen, mit der Mono hat sie mir nicht so gut gefallen wie die Aspire... Muss aber nix bedeuten, habe ja kein Plan..
Danke mal für die info, war doch richtig ein extra Futterral für sie zu kaufen...


----------



## Cormoraner (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Die Aspire finde ich recht weich, fischt nen Kollege von mir. Ist also weniger für Gummis (zum Einleiern okay, aber weniger für das Faulenzen), macht sich aber richtig gut für Blech und Wobbler.

Es gibt mittlerweile recht gute Ausrüstung für wenig Geld, ich fische auch nichts Teures habe aber für jeden Zielfisch bzw. Angelmethode ne eigene Rute oder auch zwei. 

Du wirst recht schnell merken wonach sich die Ansprüche richten bei den jeweiligen Methoden die du nutzen wirst bzw. Köder. 

Ich habe vor einem Jahr mit einer weichen uralten Glasfaserrute angefangen und habe mittlerweile über 8 Ruten und alles gefangen was man in unseren Breitenkreisen so fangen kann. Wie man so schön sagt, Aal bis Zander.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Nur geduldig musst du sein.


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Geduldig bin ich... Hab ja, ausser beim Forellenfischen, noch nix gefangen... Und war heut trotzdem 6 Stunden am Wasser[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
Werd mich durchhangeln, habe heute auch mal die Matchrute montiert... Iss ja ganz was anderes... Gabs das Zeug vor 30 Jahren auch schon alles??? Bzw. wars verbreitet?


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hi Cormo, ich nochmal..

Welches Wurfgewicht hat die Aspire von deinen Kumpel?

Bei dem Set was ich gekauft habe waren massig Wobbler In allen grössen dabei, aber die grossen mit 30-40gr fliegen nicht so toll mit meinen Shimanos, die kleinen sind Ok... 
Kannst du bitte mal nachfragen, welche Rute es ist und was er in der Regel wirft? 

Danke

Thomas


----------



## Cormoraner (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Gibt es alles schon seit tausenden von Jahren, nur erfinden die Hersteller Jahrzent für Jahrzent neue Begriffe und neue Arten des Angelns damit das Geschäft läuft.  :vik:

Fakt ist, gute Sachen werden immer günstiger aufgrund von günstigeren Herstellungsverfahren und neuer Werkstoffe.

Für 50€ kriegst du heute Ruten, an die man hätte vor einem halben Jahrhundert nicht denken können. Mein Opa angelt immernoch mit Bambus und Stachelschwein Pose. Er fängt übrigens besser als jede Person die ich je angeln sehen habe #6

Ich weiss nicht bis wieviel Gramm seine Rute ist aber da wir alle ungefähr gleich fischen (haben zusammen vor einem Jahr angefangen und angeln fast nur zusammen in unserer Dreier Truppe) schätze ich max 30-40g.

Das Wurfgewicht sollte aber eig. auf deiner Rute draufstehen. Nur weil ein Wobbler schwer ist, muss er nicht gut fliegen. Die Wurfeigenschaften machen sich durch ganz viele verschiedene Faktoren bemerkbar. 

Bin sowieos der Meinung das kleine Wobbler besser fliegen als Große, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Außerdem macht es selten Sinn 80m weit rauszuhauen, die Fische stehen oft vor deinen Füßen denn die Uferzonen sind immernoch Hot Spots auch im Frühherbst!


----------



## Saarsprung (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Hi,
Muss mich hier wieder mal melden..brauch wieder etwas Stütze...
 Am Samstag wurde mein "Praktikantendasein" mit bestehen der Sportfischerprüfung beendet...
Am selben Tag belohnte ich mich und meine 3.30iger Antares mit ner neuen Mitchel 300 Rolle, nebst 16er geflochtener Schnur.
Schlage mich derzeit mit den Spinnern und Wobblern die bei dem Sortiment dabei waren durch, habe aber an Fängen nichts zu verzeichnen...
 Gehe unseren Vereinsweiher und auch den Saarbereich ab, den ich vor der Haustüre habe..
Mir wurde aber von Vereinsanglern gesagt, das ich an der Saar es auch schon als Erfolg buchen kann nicht abgerissen zu haben... Dieses Problem war für mich u.a. auch der Grund für die etwas dickere geflochtene auf zu ziehen..
Derzeit geht hier wohl einiges mit Zander auf Gufi.. Kann ich das mit meinem Spinning Equipment auch mal antesten?( habe den thread welche rute für gufi gelesen, wurde deshalb etwas skeptisch.. Oder soll ich Gufi ohne Einweisung ganz lassen? Wollte es an einer Spundwand in der Nähe auch mal mit Gufis testen... Hier im normalen Flussbett sehe ich wegen der Steinpackungen wenig Chancen mit gufi ohne Hänger nach Hause zu gehen..

Ansonsten habe ich noch ne Aspire in 2.30 und 2.70.. Alle diese Shimano Ruten sind MH und haben ein Wurfgewicht ca. 5-45gr.
Wobei ich an der längeren Antares kein so direktes Gefühl zu den Spinnern beim einkurbeln habe.. Ist das evtl bei der 2.30 noch direkter? Die habe ich noch nicht getestet... 

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wiedereinsteiger mit altem Equipment und Kind beim Neuanfang*

Grüss dich Saarsprung :q

Klar kannst du das Gufi Angeln mit der Rute betreiben. Mit der 2,70 Meter geht's sicher auch. Die Kurze ist für Gufi eher ungeignet. 
Das gute ist, man bekommt eine Vorstellung von der Unterwasserstruktur und der Tiefe und kann sich diese 'Kenntnisse zu Nutze machen. 
Wegen den Gewichten musst du mal bissel experimentieren. Ich weiss nicht, was die Ruten abkönnen. Wenn der Gufi den steinigen Grund berührt, solltest du das durch ein "Tock" im Blank merken. Ansonsten Gewicht erhöhen, je nach Strömung usw. Wegen den Hängern: Die werden kommen, aber mit der Zeit wird's dann besser. Wenn man die Hängerecken kennt, kann man dann drumrumfischen. Aber stell dich schon mal auf Köderverluste ein :q
Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen


----------

